# 20G Long Planted Tank - Video Journal



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello readers,

I have been putting progress videos on Youtube of a 20G Long Planted Tank I setup in mid November. Just thought I would start sharing them here... So yeah, I appreciate the "Thumbs Up" on my videos, also the comments and subscriptions.

Big thanks go out to Greg_o, Okatu, and the staff at Franks Grow Crops Hydroponics store. Now for the vids...








*Day 2*

20 Gallon Long - Planted (Day 2)


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

*Day 21*

20 Gallon Long - Planted (Day 21)


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

*Day 34*

Quick Look at the 20 Gallon (Day 34)


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

*Day 47*

Before & After - Trim & Rescape (Day 47)


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

AMAZING TANK! *subscribed*
Would you consider giving some tips and pointers on your ferts? 
Your HC are sooooo nice! I might change my project and just do HC carpeting instead oh DHG!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I had both DHG and DBT (HC) in this tank, but they were going to grow into each other, so i chose to keep only the DBT, as I couldn't think of a way to keep the two separated without radically changing the scape I wanted.

Anything specific I can comment/point on? I am just learning Estimative Index Dosing as I go. Most consistently, I'm dosing daily with KNO3-Potassium Nitrate, KH2PO4-Mono Potassium Phosphate, and a Trace Mix (includes Iron, Manganese, Boron, Molybdenum, Copper, and Zinc). So I mix the marco fets together into water, and the micro (trace nutrients) into a second bottle. I dose daily.

Also I try and hit the plants with excess amounts of everything they need. So it's all there when they need it... T5 light, co2 injection, water column ferts, plant substrate with high CEC, root/substrate ferts, etc.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Finally a "Show" tank (Day 136)


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Will said:


> Finally a "Show" tank (Day 136)


very nice..pic looks bigger then a 20g


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks! Thats always the goal!

The pics a bit too red, because I had a friend edit it for me. to be fixed.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, very nice indeed. 

This thread deserved way more replies, if only you updated more.

You don't dose K? K2HP04 or whatever it is, I see you do add phosphate. Did you ever get yellowing and browning with the HC? 

Mine was super green and pearling, then week 2 and it started to brown and yellow. Some K and Iron fixing the problem. 

Do you think there such a thing as too much pearling? Mine is bubbling like it's in hot water so I turn down the light a bit.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Will, are you using eco-complete? Very nice tank btw. Thats a lot of pearling for DIY CO2, job well done.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Wow, very nice indeed.
> 
> This thread deserved way more replies, if only you updated more.
> 
> ...


I started this thread long after the tank was running. And there wasn't much to update people on. It would sound boring if I posted every three days; "I trimmed the plants, have fed three times, and have dosed ferts three times, tomorrows a %50 waterchange day." Not much goes on week to week. The plants grow, the fish eat, and the pencils _pretend _to spawn.

I dose KNO3, KH2PO4, and Traces. Potassium is in both the nitrate and phosphate. I havent needed to dose K on it's own yet. Hc has been on of my easier plants to grow.

No, theres never too much pearling imo, so long as nutrients are available for plants.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Kooka said:


> Will, are you using eco-complete? Very nice tank btw. Thats a lot of pearling for DIY CO2, job well done.


Eco and black sand fluorite.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Plantlist?  I know a few in the pic but some i can't tell


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

your DIY C02 is amazing *.*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

iBetta said:


> your DIY C02 is amazing *.*


I recently upgraded to pressurized.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Canadianbettas said:


> Plantlist?  I know a few in the pic but some i can't tell


20 Gallon Long - 30x12x12" (76x30x30cm)
8 x 24W T5HO w/ 6 x 6700K & 2 x FullSpect bulbs
Aquaclear 30 w/ Filter Floss & Biomax
Pressurized CO2 w/ Drop Checker & Atomiser

Fauna: 12 Corydoras pygmaeus, 2 Nannostomus beckfordi, Neocaridina heteropoda var. yellow, Lymnaea peregra, Cardinia japonica

Flora: Didiplis diandra, Rotala rotundifolia, Hemianthus callitrichoides, Micranthemum umbrosum, Staurogyne repens, Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae "Red", Hygrophila corymbosa var. "Compact", Pogostemon helferi, Monosolenium tenerum, Proserpinaca palustris, Fissidens fontanus, Riccardia chamedryfolia, Blyxa japonica


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

will said:


> i recently upgraded to pressurized.


d'oh!!!!>.<


----------

